# 14" all gold DAYTONS



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

how much can i get for this stamped solid gold daytons with new 175 70 14 tires , super clean wheels in and out .




























14x7 all around no rub in the back .


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 1 2010, 07:13 PM~19212560
> *how much can i get for this stamped solid gold daytons with new 175 70 14 tires , super clean wheels in and out .
> 
> 
> ...


they are worth good money but my club brother has almost the same thing... double stamped brand new 88's w/ brand new 5.20 and nobody has any money for his set, bullshit offers like a G :uh: :uh: good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

no curbs


----------



## playhard63 (Mar 4, 2009)

How much for the rims with the car? :happysad: That is the shit right there!


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by playhard63_@Dec 2 2010, 05:55 PM~19222211
> *How much for the rims with the car?  :happysad: That is the shit right there!
> *


6500


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: ttmft for all gold ones :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 3 2010, 01:07 PM~19228141
> *6500
> *



trade you my lincoln for the caddy :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Dec 5 2010, 08:45 PM~19248530
> *trade you my lincoln for the caddy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice linc but i'm good , thanks for the offer . props on actually driving your car


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Dec 5 2010, 10:45 PM~19248530
> *trade you my lincoln for the caddy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


everyone always trying to trade their bullshit ass lincolns. :banghead:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau+Dec 6 2010, 07:50 PM~19255656-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man...Those wheels real clean, they go perfect with the caddy, you should keep them...saw the caddy at the rideout...cleanest ride out there for sure!! I love cars that are nice and original without to much crazyness....


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Dec 6 2010, 06:36 PM~19256718
> *Thanks man...Those wheels real clean, they go perfect with the caddy, you should keep them...saw the caddy at the rideout...cleanest ride out there for sure!!  I love cars that are nice and original without to much crazyness....
> *



that's the same thing i'm always saying too much going on is not always the way to go , fresh and clean that's how i ride...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 1 2010, 05:13 PM~19212560
> *how much can i get for this stamped solid gold daytons with new 175 70 14 tires , super clean wheels in and out .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Dec 7 2010, 01:31 PM~19262613
> *that's the same thing i'm always saying too much going on is not always the way to go , fresh and clean that's how i ride...
> *



Some people just don't notice that clean original cars get more attention than anything that is WAYYY over the top....your caddy was breaking neck more than anything else...I mean tourist like the loud and hopping cars, but us lowrider guys respect a car like yours....your planning on juicing it?


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Dec 7 2010, 06:02 PM~19266443
> *Some people just don't notice that clean original cars get more attention than anything that is WAYYY over the top....your caddy was breaking neck more than anything else...I mean tourist like the loud and hopping cars, but us lowrider guys respect a car like yours....your planning on juicing it?
> *


not sure yet , if i keep it for a while i'll juice it . i have all the 90 sides for the car already painted and ready to go on the car just have to do it one day .


----------



## flaco361 (Feb 15, 2009)

how much let me know 361774-4385


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Dec 6 2010, 05:50 PM~19255656
> *everyone always trying to trade their bullshit ass lincolns.  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## surwestrider (Feb 2, 2007)

how much homie?


----------



## elburro5194 (Apr 17, 2009)

i will trade you for some 22" otd gold lace


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

ttmft for some all GOLD'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Thats a nice ass lac, and the all golds really set it off. I say get some 2 bar gold knock offs and call it a day :thumbsup:


----------

